# Best Winter Cycling Jacket



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I'm in the market for a new winter cycling jacket, and when I say winter, I mean like Wisconsin -30 windchill winter jacket. 

This baby needs to be good enough for my winter commuting around campus and to the grocery store and such. It would also be nice if it were a bit fashionable so I can wear it as a "normal" jacket too, but a cycling tail would be nice.

I can't seem to find a true winter jacket that'll keep me warm on -10 days with some crazy windchill. Obviously I need something windproof and warm. Waterproof not necessary, but resistant a much for all the snow and blizzards. 

Names and links would be nice. I'll also take into considerations ski jackets and the likes. Thanks. My Cloudveil need replacing, it's one size too big, and losing ~15 lbs over the last year isn't making this medium bigger. Oh yeah, the jacket's going on Ebay ;-)

Oh yeah, and I need a Small in size.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=113
I have a stealth, but you will require something warmer
not something I would wear without my bike


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds like a job for Carhartt *Extremes *Arctic coveralls. I dress for summer at the office, but I can quickly step into the coveralls and boots in minutes, and I'm ready for the below freezing elements.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd say go with a Craft baselayer with Gore on the front, then your options for cycling jackets opens up a lot. With "windproof/waterproof" comes an almost complete lack of breatheability for moisture control. But with a baselayer that protects you from the frontal cold, a lower tier jacket will work much better for layering in the cold. I'm in Iowa, the weather is close to yours here. I found a team Kelme winter coat on www.probikekit.com a few years ago. The Craft baselayer, longsleeved jersey, then the coat keep me comfortable on those wonderful Feb. training rides.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Most cycling jackets are shells with no insulation, so the jacket alone would not keep you warm to -10. For those conditions I think you'll be looking to the non-cycling jacket realm, unless you're interested in alot of layering under a normal shell-like cycling jacket.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I completely agree. When I lived in MN, I learned that "winter" cycling apparel is designed for a European winter, when it rarely dips below freezing. 

I never had issues keeping my core warm by wearing layers and a normal non-cycling winter jacket, and snowboard gloves were great for my hands and a baclava with a scarf for my face. My feet were my biggest problem, and I ended up wearing bulky winter hiking boots in toe clips. In real winter, I was wearing almost no cycle-specific clothing. The upside to all this is you can probably get by with clothing you already own.



PdxMark said:


> Most cycling jackets are shells with no insulation, so the jacket alone would not keep you warm to -10. For those conditions I think you'll be looking to the non-cycling jacket realm, unless you're interested in alot of layering under a normal shell-like cycling jacket.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

European winter can be below freezing... Think northern europe 

I suggest Sugoi Firewall GT stuff. They are sharp looking, wind proof and wicking inside. Comes with good pockets and are well built. They can put you back 100+ though. 
I've used it up to -15C, afterwhich the rest of my body is frozen but my core is somewhat warm. stops the wind real good, it's everything else you have to protect after that.

http://sugoi.com/item/SUG73063U.610

I live in canada and i know what -30F is... my question is, how do you ride in -30??


----------



## martym (Feb 23, 2004)

*Gore Tool*

I'm very happy with my Gore Tool jacket. I gets me comfortably through our Cleveland winters.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

When it gets 20 F or below (my record is -20F) I use fleece lined tights under Carhardts, with a wool baselayer, vest, and Helly Hanson shell on top. Above 20 F, I wear wool (god love it) and a fleece-lined Adidas cycling coat.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Alright, well I just ordered a Marmot 3 in 1 membrain jacket. I almost ordered the tool, but the flash yellow was too much for me (at performance). 

If this fails. I don't know what to do. My pearl lobsters barely hold up in this weather also... so we'll see in time. Keep the advice coming, I might end up picking up another jacket if the Marmot fails.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> Alright, well I just ordered a Marmot 3 in 1 membrain jacket. I almost ordered the tool, but the flash yellow was too much for me (at performance).
> 
> If this fails. I don't know what to do. My pearl lobsters barely hold up in this weather also... so we'll see in time. Keep the advice coming, I might end up picking up another jacket if the Marmot fails.


Layers, man, layers! 

I wear snowboard mittens. I loves them.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Arcteryx Fission or Altas SV (all their SV jackets are for "severe conditions". They are expensive jackets, but they will surely keep you warm. Not cycling specific, but in conditions like that, you want as much loft to capture and radiate heat back to you as you can get. I doubt many if any cycling clothing manufacturers design anything to tackle those kinds of severe conditions. Get some down or primaloft. Something with pitzips would be helpful to keep you from overheating.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Assos Air Jack or Fugu would be my picks.

Or if you want something that is stylish enough to wear off the bike then the Rapha softshell jacket... http://www.rapha.cc/index.php?page=354


----------



## marco70 (Jan 15, 2008)

I too am shopping around for a winter jacket, so far I have narrowed it down to 3:
1. Etxeondo Uve: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/EXTXMRLT
2. Assos airJack 851: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/ASSXMY73
3. Craft Windstopper Elite: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/CRAXMRKL

Of course, I don't live in WI (MKE) anymore and can tell you these jackets might not be enough for you without some serious layering. Jacket keeps the wind off, the base layers (how ever many you think you may need) will keep you warm. Not sure if any cycling-specific jacket is great for below zero conditions, 30 degrees is about my limit.

Good luck, and man I don't miss that weather.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I use an assos gator jacket-- they dont make them anymore, but I found mine cheap from the UK - cheap for assos (under $200 shipped to the US). I've done 70 mile rides in upstate NY with temps starting at 10 F and ending at 19 F. That was with a craft pro zero base and just the jacket-- if you go with a warmer base and layer w/ a jersey who knows how far down you could go on the thermometer. It's windproof as well. I think the fugujack they have now is even more so on the overkill (as is its cost).


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd say layers are key and living in MN we have about the same weather you guys in WI have. So wind block and layers under it and you should be on your way. Don't spend a ton of cash on a fancy jacket that's only good for freakishly cold temps as you'll probably use it less than you think.
Try wool type layers and keep you head/neck out of the wind too.
Worst part about temps in the single digits and below is trying to keep your toes and fingers warm. If air temps are below that I suggest staying in but that's me.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^^ That's why I got the Marmot modular jacket, I'm hoping it's good for fall too. At least that's what they say it is. 

well if anyone wants my headwall windstopper softshell in Medium jacket







. It's good for layering as it's pretty thin as a jacket, so good for fall/spring, but only good in winter if you have baselayers or a vest under. The only reason I'm selling is because I need a small. Unless someone wants to size up it's sell, or I'll trade for a small for a jacket of similar type. 

PM me, It's yours for $75+Shipping, if nobody msgs me I'll ebay it for a bit more eheheh.


----------



## eli411ebay (Aug 13, 2009)

This jacket is so stylist and I wish they have the Medium size. This is a 350 dollar jacket going for 105 so that's 70% off. http://www.geartrade.com/item/95578


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Assos FuguJack Jacket is the nicest by far.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

IME the jacket isn't nearly as important as what is worn under it. I ride when it's 15F+. I just wear an unlined windbreaker with layers under it.

A pretty good test to see how wind resistance a fabric has is to hold it to your mouth & breathe through it.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Like others are saying I'd get a shell and worry about insulation with other layers.

But at -10 with severe windchill you probably need to scrap the cycleing specific clothing all together and go with down.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

http://foxwear.net/index.html

Call Lou an get his recommendation. I am sure he has made jackets and other clothing for cyclists that ride in climates as cold as yours. Consider his other products also like the balaclava, socks, and shirts. Very good stuff and affordable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

My favorite jacket for the money is the Giordana Forma, if ordered from Europe its a pretty good deal compared to some of the Assos gear. I haven't tried the Fugu but its every bit as good as the AirJack, and maybe better depending on some personal preferences.

Its only drawback is that people think its scuba gear, and it does kinda look like that I guess.


----------



## TFmike (Jul 8, 2012)

I've become a big fan of the First Ascent BC-200 as a shell, it's cut for climbing so extra long sleeves that won't ride up, long enough to cover your rear on the saddle, huge hood that fits over a helmet, and 20k/20k waterproof/breathable. Pair that up with a good down or primaloft sweater underneath and you'll be set for anything, that's my system of choice for most cold weather activities.
The most important part though is your baselayer. Anything that holds sweat against your body will make the best outerlayer useless, so obviously no cotton. Merino wool or synthetic wicking baselayers are good choices. Good luck!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Try some nice thin fleece gloves under the Pearl lobster gloves. I use Specialized Radiants over their little Equinox model and together they do me too well. If the issue of toes chilling from the bottom side of a cycling shoes ever get's solved it will be happy days around here. I have tried extra insoles, wool socks etc.. .


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol: 4 years too late buddy 

Anyways, I upgraded to a Gore Bike Wear Fusion jacket and it's fantastic... except for the lack of front pockets


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ha! It is all TFmikes' fault!!

No biggy, I love winter cycling gear discussions.


----------



## TFmike (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha, new to the site guess I wandered a little further back then I realized...


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

CleavesF said:


> except for the lack of front pockets



I have some great rain/winter cycling specific pants that I use often.. No Pockets:mad2:
I use some lttle gym shorts underneath them to pocket a few bucks, cell phone or whatever. Or just stuff them into my spandex. Anyone want a butt dollar?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This is just great. I''m sitting here reading this and the temp is 99 F with a dew point of close to 70. Yeah...lets talk about how nice & warm winter clothing can be.


----------

